# Coretta Scott King Dies at 78



## arnisador (Jan 31, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/obit_kin...BaQqqIv;_ylu=X3oDMTBiMW04NW9mBHNlYwMlJVRPUCUl



> Coretta Scott King, who turned a life shattered by her husband's assassination into one devoted to enshrining his legacy of human rights and equality, has died. She was 78.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 31, 2006)

.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 31, 2006)

.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jan 31, 2006)

.


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 31, 2006)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 31, 2006)

.


----------



## Akashiro Tamaya (Jan 31, 2006)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 31, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 31, 2006)

.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 31, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jan 31, 2006)

.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 31, 2006)

.


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 1, 2006)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 1, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Bammx2 (Feb 1, 2006)

. . . . . . .:asian: enough cannot be said


----------



## Cujo (Feb 4, 2006)

Pax Christi :asian:


----------



## hong kong fooey (Feb 4, 2006)

.


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 6, 2006)

........

Enough definitely cannot be said...:asian:


----------



## kenpo0324 (Feb 6, 2006)

. :asian:


----------

